# Camden,SC-3yM-Shadow-SWEET SWEET SWEET



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

German Shepherd: "Shadow", owner surrender they said he escapes but we haven't had any issues here. Very Very sweet and a favorite. His ears don't stand up though. 3yo, NM, 60lbs, HW occult is negative (owners kept him on preventative), DHPP/KCV, and dewormed with Panacur. Gets along great with other dogs, children, and cats!



Pictures attached for each dog! We are having to euthanize for space and most of these guys are purebred. Pull fee will be determined based on what we've given the dog (or need to do in order for it to be pulled). *Email is the best way to get back to me so we can coordinate*. 

Walter M. Crowe Animal Shelter

*Shelter number: (803)-425-6016*
*email: **[email protected]*


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

still there.........


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful girl is anyone helping here?


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*will help with expenses is anyone can foster or help him quickly !!*


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*huge bump for this friendly guy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

* Does anyone know the email for NOBLE GERMAN SHEPHERD RESCUE in S.C.? I'm trying to email them about this sweet, sweet guy ! If not, I'll call and leave a message. *


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I will foster in maryland if someone gets him to me!! I will look for a rescue to take him but at least he will be safe!!!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

My offer still stands References if needed Did noble rescue answer????


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

* MARYANN------pm for you *


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*eadavis--------pm for you*


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*are we keeping tabs on shadow ???? Is there a foster for him ??*


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*E MAIL says: ADOPTED*


----------

